# 조로



## Mallarme

결국 미연이 나서서 여자의 가족과 합의를 한 끝에 형량을 줄일 수 있었지만 합의금 *조로* 당구장 하나가 날아가고 말았다.
<고령화 가족>에서 나온 문장

--

여기서 이 "조"가 무슨 뜻이나요? 사전에 찾아봐도 어떤 정의가 맞는지 모르겠어요. 설명과 사전의 있는 알맞은 정의도 부탁합니다.


----------



## Sociologist

네이버 사전에서 가져왔습니다. 조 : 네이버 국어사전

* * * * *

여기서 이 "조"가 무슨 뜻이나요? 사전에 찾아봐도 어떤 정의가 맞는지 모르겠어요. 설명과 사전의 있는 알맞은 정의도 부탁합니다.
여기서 이 "조"가 무슨 *뜻인가요*? 사전*을* 찾아봐도 어떤 정의가 맞는지 모르겠어요. 설명과 사전*에* 있는 알맞은 정의도 부탁합니다.

* * * * *

(주로 ‘조로’ 꼴로 쓰여) *어떤 명목이나 조건.*

보상금 *조로* 받은 돈을 모두 잃고 말았다.
경우는 어르신네만 믿고 있겠노라는 간절한 부탁과 함께 교제비 *조로* 상당한 금액을 바치고개성으로 돌아왔다. 출처 : 박완서, 미망
회사에서는 위로금 *조로* 유족들에게 각각 2천만 원씩 주었다.


----------



## Mallarme

감사합니다! 많은 도움됩니다. 그리고 제 문장도 수정해 주셔서 고맙습니다!


----------

